

Real-Life Illness in a Virtual World - marak830
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/07/15/science/taking-real-life-sickness-out-of-virtual-reality.html?_r=1&referrer=

======
marak830
Its a few months old but i was wondering if anyone knew anything about this?

Viable? A threat to occulus rift? It certainly sounds interesting, but most
"stories" like this do. (Comes off a little paid for).

~~~
DanBC
The technology - shooting lasers into the eye to focus an image on the retina
- has been around for a while.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3265255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3265255)

[http://www.hitl.washington.edu/research/vrd/](http://www.hitl.washington.edu/research/vrd/)

I think it's languishing in patent-encumbered hell at the moment. There used
to be videos showing soldiers using it as a HUD-style visual aid.

~~~
marak830
Thanks for the links, an interesting read!

